# What would you smoke?



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm about 15 months from retirement after serving 20 years in the US Navy. I have quite a few aged boxes in my humidor, including my absolute favorite cigar ever the Monte EL 2010 Grand Edmundo, but I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on something Special. Maybe a Behike, or older EL. So lets hear it... what would you smoke to celebrate this once in a lifetime event???


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I tell ya what I'd smoke but it's not appropriate for this site.

Can't go wrong with a Behike. It's pretty much THE special occasion cigar. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm saving up a Cohiba 1966 EL 2011 for a special occasion however you can never go wrong with a Behike 52.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The OR Behike 54s are special, if you can find one.

Or, try to find a 20+ year old regular production.

Perhaps a custom roll? Something by Reynaldo, Alex, La China?


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> The OR Behike 54s are special, if you can find one.
> 
> Or, try to find a 20+ year old regular production.
> 
> Perhaps a custom roll? Something by Reynaldo, Alex, La China?


I have several 2000 and 2001 years remaining, that's when i first really got into smoking on a regular basis... smoking one of the few i have remaining would be special. Looking to get a Cohiba EL 2014 and a Behike too... i only retire once, might as well celebrate!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

gator_79 said:


> I have several 2000 and 2001 years remaining, that's when i first really got into smoking on a regular basis... smoking one of the few i have remaining would be special. Looking to get a Cohiba EL 2014 and a Behike too... i only retire once, might as well celebrate!


Out of respect for your service, if you shoot me your address via a PM, I'll take care of this.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> Out of respect for your service, if you shoot me your address via a PM, I'll take care of this.


Great move brother.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Great move brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The mans a class act none better!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have all 3 of the BHK Lineup in my Habano Humidor. Smoke one of them and you will be in heaven. I can tell you that on every special occasion(Holidays, birthdays, closing a deal, wedding) I smoke one.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

gator_79 said:


> I'm about 15 months from retirement after serving 20 years in the US Navy. I have quite a few aged boxes in my humidor, including my absolute favorite cigar ever the Monte EL 2010 Grand Edmundo, but I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on something Special. Maybe a Behike, or older EL. So lets hear it... what would you smoke to celebrate this once in a lifetime event???


Congrats on the upcoming retirement. My dad spent 32yrs with the air force. The retirement was something special indeed.



bpegler said:


> Out of respect for your service, if you shoot me your address via a PM, I'll take care of this.


Kudos for offering to fulfill his special occasion smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

